# Greetings Brothers from Pensacola, FL



## bornandRAISEDinAL (May 23, 2017)

I would first like to thank the forum for all the great information and guidance that is readily available for men not yet Masons.  This was one of the places I navigated for literally years before being initiated, passed ,and raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason on November 5th, 2016. 

I have always been intrigued with Freemasonry, every since seeing my grandfather wearing his ring and asking him what it meant, up to reading information for myself and deciding to take the steps. Becoming a Mason has been a very long time coming for me. Being in the military,  I have tried to join lodges in Maryland, District of Columbia ( I know its the same thing, but the jurisdictions are separate lol) , and well as Florida. Anyone being in the military knows that PCS'ing and deployments interfere with just about everything.  But, now I'm glad to say that since August 20th 2016 I have been a member of St. John Lodge #2 P.H.A. in Mobile, AL.  I think this happened for a reason since I'm from Alabama originally. After all this time I think its about time I join the forum, instead of lurking!

I'm really looking forward to seeing what else I can learn here.


----------



## KSigMason (May 23, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from Idaho.


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 23, 2017)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## goomba (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to the site brother!  I was born in Mobile.


----------



## RayverInColorado (May 23, 2017)

Welcome and greetings Brother. What military service were you in?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## bornandRAISEDinAL (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome Brothers! 


RayverInColorado said:


> Welcome and greetings Brother. What military service were you in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I'm still active duty Navy, I commute from Pensacola to participate with my lodge.


----------



## Matt L (May 24, 2017)

Welcome and thanks for your service. There are a bunch of vet's on the forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 24, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Thank you for your service!


bornandRAISEDinAL said:


> I'm still active duty Navy,


Won't hold this against you. Was USMC myself, Lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 24, 2017)

Matt L said:


> There are a bunch of vet's on the forum.


That there are!


----------



## Brother JC (May 24, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! I was stationed at Whiting Field a lifetime ago.


----------



## RayverInColorado (May 24, 2017)

Been there many times to NTTC Corry. Retired Navy. 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## bornandRAISEDinAL (May 25, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Thank you for your service!
> 
> Won't hold this against you. Was USMC myself, Lol.


I'm cool Navy though  I'm a doc (HM) lol


----------



## bornandRAISEDinAL (May 25, 2017)

RayverInColorado said:


> Been there many times to NTTC Corry. Retired Navy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


Cool. Thanks for your service


----------



## bornandRAISEDinAL (May 25, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome! I was stationed at Whiting Field a lifetime ago.


I was just there about a week ago. Trust me, nothing has really changed lol. Except for golf course renovations, of course lol.


----------



## Bloke (May 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

